# The Waiting Thread (everyone who has to wait for spring post here!)



## Cedar Point Kikos

Cause it gets SO SAD watching everyone else post waiting and kidding threads, here's one for all of us who have to wait till spring :sigh: - AKA at least middle of March and following - for any kids whatsoever. Isn't that sad!

So, anyway, here we can bemoan that fact, post our goats in all their lovely pregnant glory and anything else that pertains to this!

So, my girls are starting to show! :wahoo: Prego pictures coming soon  
The first one (Daisy) is due April 22. She's my herd queen, 5-6 years old, and has only ever given me ONE doeling! First I got single buckling, twin buckling/doeling, and then for the past two years twin bucklings. SO ready for some doelings from her!









Then a registered purebred Kiko doeling, Abby, due April 22-23. FF and such a sweetie!








And then Brittney (half sister to Abby) due April 25. More stand-offish (unless treats are mentioned!) Pictured on the right.








May 6 - Ivy is due. She's my blue-grey, 100% NZ Kiko doeling and I'm SUPER EXCITED to see her kids!! Pictured right.








Then Susie is due whenever she feels like it! I don't have a due date, or a breeding date, or ANYTHING on her. But she's looking fairly close to the other does in the tummy area  Susie is a 100% NZ Kiko as well, and grew very well this past year so super, super excited to see how her kids grow!








Kids wise I'm hoping for doelings from Daisy, Abby, Brittney, Ivy and a buckling from Susie. We'll have to see if I'll get that! Put ACV in their water, so we'll see if that makes a difference.

They are all bred to my brand-new, 100% NZ Kiko buck LEC 15-267 Caprannie Outlaw AKA Riot  He's such a cool boy!http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SalteyLove

Our first due date is March 23! Finally seeing udder development and one of the gals is beginning her grouchy streak! But I won't bemoan my later due dates in favor of better kidding weather! 

Is the buck solid white?


----------



## MoonShadow

Its so hard to wait, especially when you have baby goat fever, like myself Lol:hair:!!! My doe's aren't even bred yet since I like mid to late summer kids.


----------



## goathiker

Mine are later this year as well...
Guinen due March 14th, she always goes over though. She is my elderly Alpine/Nubian cross.
Teddy due May 29, FF, she is Guinen's half LaMancha doeling.
Franky due June 6, FF, She is Teddy's twin sister. 

Guinen looks to be carrying her normal triplets. Pics later when it's light out :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Yeah, I agree with you, SaltyLove! I would NOT like to kid in winter...though I do miss kids 
I'm comforting myself with these 4 wee little Holland Lop kits 








No, here's a picture of the buck:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if it counts since mine start kidding less than 2 weeks from now, but they are spread out into July :lol: 
Due dates are
Clarice- Feb 16th? (7F)
Babette- Feb 20th (4F)
Fancy- Feb 24th (2F)
Coup- March 15th (4F)
Biagia- March 20th (4F)
Edna- March 20th (2F)
Buffy- April 1st (2F)
Delilah- May 12th (2F)
Allilea- May 13th (FF)
Fergie- July 4th (FF)


----------



## Jasmar

Witch Hazel's FF Junia is due 4/1 (awesome - April Fool's Day). This will be our first kidding, too, and we don't have any older, experienced does to teach her what to do, so here's hoping for smooth delivery and strong maternal instincts!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

She's such a pretty girl, Jasmar!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Tilly will be a 3 year old 2nd freshener and is due March 28th...

She's PB Nubian bred to a PB Nubian buck. Should be some nice kids.

I don't like this does personality much but her yearling daughter is sweet so there's hope for offspring...

After she kids I'm selling her. I might keep another doeling if my hubby is ok with it... 

I can feel babies kicking and she's beating the crap out of my other goats like she did last time she was pregnant.

My 12 year old RG alpine was bred to a PB alpine and is hopefully expecting for May 13th...

If she has girls they aren't going ANYWHERE!


----------



## margaret

I suppose I don't count, I already started kidding season, but my girls are spread out until June:lol: First 6 already kidded, 1 this month, 1 next month, 4 in April, 1 in May and 1 in June


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I start March 6th and go thru April - Rosie, Kalia, Ziggy, Rosa, Maybelle, Gin (ginger)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Pictures, nicolemackenzie? 

Boy, Margaret and Lacie, kids until June, wow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Boy, Margaret and Lacie, kids until June, wow!


I'm until July, so I have everyone here beat so far! :lol: Got some 4th of July babies coming, hopefully! :july:


----------



## Damfino

I've got three does due in April, May, and June. I can't believe I've got a doe due in April--that is so early for me! We usually like to wait until late May/early June so the last of the snowstorms are over. I decided to breed one of my does early because she turned out to be cystic last year and didn't take. Thought I'd get a jump on the season this year so we could treat with hormones if she didn't settle. Well, she settled on the first try and now I've got April 9th babies coming. I hope they have good winter coats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

My girls tummies! So cute 

Daisy, Brittney, Abby, Susie, Ivy.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I like this topic and am happy to see I'm not alone. I have 52 girls due between 3/18 - 6/23 maybe even longer since I had to lute a few of them because I had a buck who thought the does are better on the other side :/
So what I for sure have is:
Sandy 3/18
Cinabun 3/26
Rosie 3/27
Sammie snuggles and bugs 4/1
Ebony, India, comet 4/3
Snow White, Kay Kay, spanky 4/21
Spots, tiny fern 4/26
Rainbow dash, xena, diva, lulu, sissy 4/27
Nutters, stars, pixie, Mona, Suzy 4/28
Bubbles, karma, patches, Raven, 4/29
Favorite, meatball 4/30
Thunder, Spanish, surprise, pilgrim 5/3
Lolly, Trudy, Ava, 5/6
Booboo, dutches 5/7
Stars 5/27
HOPEFULLY diamonds 6/18 (treating for being cystic)
Faline 6/23


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

52 does??!! :shock: Wow!


----------



## Jessica84

I like to live on the wild side  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, I used to have 60 does, kidding between January and March :lol: I don't like to live that wild anymore, I was hand milking all of them :ROFL:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, I used to have 60 does, kidding between January and March :lol: I don't like to live that wild anymore, I was hand milking all of them :ROFL:


Ouch! That is bringing tears to my eyes! You poor thing, you were so brave!:faint::razz:

We had a surprise kidding last week from Wild Child, a new 100% NZ Kiko that we purchased in October that wasn't supposed to be bred. Her half sister, Calico Pony, also 100% NZ, purchased at the same time from the same breeder looks like she will also kid in the next week, hopefully she will go full term since she is only 11 months old (not supposed to be bred either! Ughh...)

Then we have Amber, due in about two weeks. She is a first freshener and looks like a boat (or maybe closer to a tank!! 

Heart of Dixie is due around the first week of March (also a first freshener). She is starting to get the cutest bright pink udder. She is all white with bright blue eyes and the buck is dark brown with some white. These will be the first kids from a doe born here on our farm! 

Door Buster, our only experienced mom, is taking her time and we aren't sure if she took since she is now acting like she is in heat, though she was with the buck a month in November. I guess she decided to be Miss Independence and let the new girls take on the kidding this year. But... We brought the buck back and hopefully she will get her act together for end of June or July kids. She had adorable twin bucklings last year that looked totally different from their parents or each other.

Then we have our twin Saanens, Sadie's Starshine & Seraphina Belle-Star, that are with the buck right now so should have beginning of July kids. Fingers Crossed on these first fresheners!!

We are super excited about all our first fresheners and can't wait to see how their kids turn out!

All of our girls are bred to a 100% NZ Buck that we are calling "James Buchanan Barnes" otherwise known as "Bucky" (for those familiar with Captain America!!  since his registered name is only numbers on his papers- Boring! :laugh:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Love your 100% NZ Kikos names, LMN! Aaand, do you have pictures? I love seeing pictures of other folks' Kikos!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Love your 100% NZ Kikos names, LMN! Aaand, do you have pictures? I love seeing pictures of other folks' Kikos!


Thanks Megan, CPK! We'll try to get some pics of them tomorrow.

(We really should change our User name since we no longer have Nigerian Dwarfs!  We are all Kikos & Saanens now. Interesting how things have changed for us since we started on The Goat Spot in 2013! We still love the ND breed, but it just did not work out for us to keep dwarfs with full size goats.)


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, I used to have 60 does, kidding between January and March :lol: I don't like to live that wild anymore, I was hand milking all of them :ROFL:


Oh no next year is going to be worse with adding my doelings in. I just came down on my heard hard the last 2 years and sold a lot. BUT I don't have to milk, hopefully any of them lol I do have a few dairy girls I bought for extra milk but they let me down by having triplets lol I couldn't imagine milking maybe 2 tops


----------



## Jasmar

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> She's such a pretty girl, Jasmar!


She is so pretty! Witch Hazel picked her out almost exactly a year ago. She was strawberry until a few months ago, when her back began to darken to a brownish color. Still has the white undercoat though.

This is the buck she was bred to (checking out the progress my other daughter and I were making on their tent). He came from the same herd Junia did, and is also a yearling. We can't wait to see how the kids turn out!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Here are pictures of my two I bred this year as per request.

The first three pictures are of CC today. She's almost 12 years old. The fourth picture is of her udder this past year. If she took she's due May 13th. She has often had triplets and has been pretty even with does and bucks, but the only one I kept had a miscarriage and retained it and I havent been able to get her to settle since. So if she has a girl it is staying put! If she has multiple girls they may all stay put....

The nubian is Tilly as a first freshening 2 year old last year. I dont have good udder pictures and let her raise a single so she's a bit crooked... hoping she straightens out. I can feel her babies moving! She's due March 28th. She's the one Im putting up for sale after she kids. I have her yearling daughter who is dry and if my other doe has boys I may keep another doe from her from this breeding.


----------



## margaret

Very pretty girls!^


----------



## Emzi00

My first one is due March 22nd, getting closer but the wait is still killing me :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

margaret said:


> Very pretty girls!^


Thank you. CC is so sweet and all of her children have been even with dam raising and minimal handling. They just have nice easy going personalities.

This may make me a little extra judgmental towards my noisy Nubian.

CC earned her dry leg with ADGA but I haven't shown her for a long time. I think she's pretty awesome


----------



## groovyoldlady

I've got one due in mid April and one in June and one who may or may not be pregnant, but doesn't seem all that excited about the handsome buck we have on site. Happily he'll be here a few more weeks. She's due (if she's due at all) either in mid April or mid May or late June. ;-) 

AND I have one who SHOULDN'T be pregnant, but who may be. (Good thing the buck is a Nigerian!) Also due in June if he did get to her...

I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## groovyoldlady

And wow...That Nubian is lovely. She has a much different build than the does I see around here. She's lean and leggy. The does I see at the shows here are heavier and wider and a little shorter legged. I had one who'd been retired who weighed over 140 lbs.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

She's fox's Pride tm Matilda. Want her, lol?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Both are beautiful, nicolemackenzie! Personally I don't like Alpines but your doe is a beauty


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

We're having a cold snap here for the end of the week...-20*C for tonight! And tomorrow night. Very windy and snowy.
Goats are doing well though, loving their molasses water with herbs!

**Note to self** This is why I don't kid in winter, but wait till spring :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> We're having a cold snap here for the end of the week...-20*C for tonight! And tomorrow night. Very windy and snowy.
> Goats are doing well though, loving their molasses water with herbs!
> 
> **Note to self** This is why I don't kid in winter, but wait till spring :lol:


Yeah late March is really the earliest I dare. It's so cold right now!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I am very glad not to have anyone kidding now. We're not quite as cold as Canada, but we're in the -10º to 5º F range the next few days. I don't have a regular barn, just a stall with no aisle, etc. So winter kiddings are not on my radar! BrrrrrrrrrrrRrrrrrrRrrrrrRrrrr!


----------



## minibarn

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> We're having a cold snap here for the end of the week...-20*C for tonight! And tomorrow night. Very windy and snowy.
> Goats are doing well though, loving their molasses water with herbs!
> 
> **Note to self** This is why I don't kid in winter, but wait till spring :lol:


Yes! This is why I'm gonna go for spring kids next year again! My goats have all kidded for now but I still have a couple sheep to lamb any day. I'm really hoping they wait till after this bitter cold weekend! And I do worry a little about the newborn kids of the past half week in this cold too! 
As for you all getting impatient while waiting for your does' due dates.....once your babies come, the rest of us will be wishing we still had more kidding!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

minibarn said:


> As for you all getting impatient while waiting for your does' due dates.....once your babies come, the rest of us will be wishing we still had more kidding!


Lol, right! And we won't have to worry about kids dying of cold :sun:

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## margaret

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Both are beautiful, nicolemackenzie! Personally I don't like Alpines but your doe is a beauty


You...You what?!?!? You don't LIKE Alpines?!?:shocked:
I unfriend you:lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

margaret said:


> You...You what?!?!? You don't LIKE Alpines?!?:shocked:
> I unfriend you:lol:


:doh:Shoot! Didn't realize Margaret would read that :shock: :laugh:

Oh, I'm heartbroken!  Then again, when did you friend me? :lol:

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Both are beautiful, nicolemackenzie! Personally I don't like Alpines but your doe is a beauty


Hehe thanks. If it makes you feel better she's got some Nubian in her.


----------



## GodsGarden

Hi others who are waiting patiently (are we?) for warmer weather kids. I have three to kid this year. Last year kiddings started in February. After all the worry and bundling up wee-ones in little blankets I decided to curb the bucks enthusiasm and wait.

First is Strawbaby, 2F. Due March 28. I am like 75% sure she is bred, well I think so. *nervous laugh* Buckling escaped and she hasn't come into heat since. We shall see...








Then Little Daisy, FF. Due April 15. She is my love.  I love her lots. She is my darling bottle baby who lived in the house for quite a while. I can't wait! 








Then Parsley, 2F. Due June 20. Will be more sure on her after she misses her next heat. Waited to breed her till my doelings sold. She is my funny goat that always looks pregnant 








I like see all you alls goatys. Cedar Point Kikos, your puffy goats are so cute, I want to squeeze them!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, Parsley has such a sweet face! Love her color too 
Thanks, GGLG  They are super fluffy so petting them is like "where's the goat in there?"
Abby & Brittney have almost like a cashmere type coat, so incredibly soft


----------



## margaret

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> :doh:Shoot! Didn't realize Margaret would read that :shock: :laugh:
> 
> Oh, I'm heartbroken!  Then again, when did you friend me? :lol:
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


That's true:lol:
That's OK, you can still be my friend :lol:
But only if you don't say bad things about Alpines!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, thank you, I'm touched  :lol:

Okay, I promise not to  As long as you don't say bad things about Kikos :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Well down to 51, karma has blood on her tail this morning. The one pen if bred does got with the other and there was a lot of rough housing and no way I was going to get them separated without more stress so left them be  but not totally heart broke some karma was a little small and I had planned on holding her back for fall kids, she just had other ideas. She should have listened to me 
And speaking of holding back waiting for warm weather! I'm feeling pretty stupid doing so since its in the 70's the past week and will be for as far as my phone says! I should have breed them all sooner


----------



## GodsGarden

Jessica84 said:


> Well down to 51, karma has blood on her tail this morning. The one pen if bred does got with the other and there was a lot of rough housing and no way I was going to get them separated without more stress so left them be  but not totally heart broke some karma was a little small and I had planned on holding her back for fall kids, she just had other ideas. She should have listened to me
> And speaking of holding back waiting for warm weather! I'm feeling pretty stupid doing so since its in 70's the past week and will be for as far as my phone says! I should have breed them all sooner


Sometimes those goats. ..naughty naughty. ...just have a mind of their own.

Lol, I was wanting all my does to kid in May. Can still freeze here in April.


----------



## Jessica84

We have had snow here in April  I'm not thinking that's going to happen this year lol usually it's cold and wet all winter then it just gets worse. I was biting my nails a month ago but looks like spring has hit and is going to stay


----------



## margaret

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Aww, thank you, I'm touched  :lol:
> 
> Okay, I promise not to  As long as you don't say bad things about Kikos :lol:


So we appear to have reached an agreement!
We can be friends, I won't say anything bad about Kikos, you won't say bad things about Alpines and every one will be happy!!:lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

It appears so - sounds good!! :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Was -23*C last night and already -20*C now. Goats seem to be holding their own!

Daisy is starting to act a bit older, I'm guessing her age to be 7 or 8, and her front teeth are a bit loose if I touch them. So REALLY hoping I get a doeling from her this year!
In all the years I've had her, she's only given me 1 doeling. And 6 bucklings. Hoping a new buck and ACV water will change that streak


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Fingers crossed for a doe! And an easy kidding! ( and warmer weather...)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks! She always has super nice kids


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Did you happen to keep the one doeling she had?


----------



## GodsGarden

-20, bbbrrrrrrrrr. I dislike it very much when it gets that cold. We actually have had a warm winter this year compared to what I remember of others. In a warming spell right now. Major melt down and squishy mud all over. Didn't even completely freeze last night.

I hope Daisy has a least one doeling. 6 bucklings! That's a lot of boys, lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

My girls are due end of march-april. So glad right now since it is -17 tonight with a wind chill of -38 f :shock: 
But hey, tomorrow has a high of 3! I hate winter :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

nicolemackenzie said:


> Did you happen to keep the one doeling she had?


Me wondering too ..... and out of your doe pictures I would say.....Susie looks the most like Daisy. Just a guess


----------



## jkomp

*Count us in!!*

Evening Everyone!
Our winter has been fairly mild with only a couple cold snaps. We still have about a foot of snow but this week it is suppose to warm up to 40 degrees!

I just bought a beautiful Nubian 3 year old last week and she is due March 10th. Her name is Laurel and she is a purebred Nubian. This is her second kidding. Last year she threw twins as a FF.
She is a triplet herself so who knows what she'll give me but I am hoping for a new buck. If she has a doeling I'll keep her too:kidblack

Next up is a Nubian, doeling named Dixie who is one of my triplets from Honey
last year. She is big like her mom and is due April 9th. Big enough for twins....hope not trips but she is a trip and her mom is a trip too.

Then there is Honey.. who is a Nubian, Miss Queen Bee at 4 years old, has had two sets of triplets, that we know of and possibly on her third set. Is due May 1st. Some of you might remember helping me out with her last year when she had her triplets.

And then there is Emma, another Nubian, 3 years old. My very first goatie She had twins as a FF and last year a single......and she is the reason I bought Laurel:shock:
She has been coming into heat every 21 days like clock work but hasn't taken yet. I switched bucks the last cycle so we will see if that works. So possibly one in July.

I'll get pictures this week. The due dates are pretty spread out. I'm use to having them all in milk at one time and the kids closer in age but this will work. I can give them more individual attention. I'm just glad they are not kidding in the dead of winter. Did that with 80 ewes one year........never again.:dazed:


----------



## GodsGarden

Welcome, welcome. Sounds like you could get quite a lot of kids. Which is a good think  I would like one set of triplets. Only have had twins and singles.  My girls are spread out as well. Nice because you have babies to cuddle and then they get big and then you get another baby fix..so on and so forth but I wanted to check on them all at night at the same time lol 

80 ewes! :shock: That is all I got :shock:

Wind chill -38! So sorry NyGoatMom. I put another blanket on just thinking about wind that cold.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I got pictures  sorry I'm gonna blow this up. I tried to get group pictures but not all of them were going for it and of course I have some I'm super excited to see what they have







Bubbles, she's 16 months old so her first time







Fine 2 years old also her first time 







Ebony she is bubbles dame I think this is her 4th time, third for me







Godiva. She is my Wilton boer goat and am so very very excited to see what she has







Sammie I have only had her for a few months, black girl behind her is not bred







Sissy







Diva this is my sons pick from 2 years ago. Pretty excited to see what she has. Last year her kid had a cleft plate  







Bugs







Kaykay my daughters pick this will be her first time too







Surprise this is her first time


----------



## Jessica84

Spanky (black) first time and pilgrim my bottle baby and I think this is her third time







Faline again (dapple) Mona (paint) first time Snow White (lamancha off to the side) this will be her second time. Last year I got a red dapple with no ears this year fingers crossed for black dapple. And her mom in the back gabby, she is retired so not bred







Patches up front, her first time and I'm not even going to try to point out who is who on the rest lol







Trudy, her second time. I don't care what she has because she is leaving and the alpine behind her is snuggles and this is her first time







Fern







Suzy, she is 9 so her last time kidding and she BETTER have a girl in there. I was on the wall on breeding her again or not but since I have never got a girl from her this is her last try before she goes down the road 







Mama on the right, she was one of my first goats so this is her 6th time kidding and Booboo her third







Right to left storm (first time) kaykay, meatball (second time) and pilgrim







Polly Marie she better have a girl in there too!







Cinabun


----------



## Jessica84

Pinkie pie, bought her with her dame Sammie and this is her first time







A group of goats lol







And more
And hang on and I'll get pictures of bucks real fast


----------



## Jessica84

Mister, most are bred to him since he's the new guy







And gizmo, he only got a few girls since really most are related to him and I haven't got the guts to band him since he's here for life


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

@GGLG & NM -
I did for three years, selling her this year for a couple reasons - I don't like her personality or her sire  Plus she's only had singles, something I don't like as well.

I've attached a picture of her. She's due April 22 as well!


----------



## GodsGarden

Bubbles coloring looks so cool, love her face markings. lol, at Sissy. What a group of round goatys 

Gizmo is a cool looking dude. Is he the escape artist?


----------



## Jessica84

He just has that escape artist look to him huh? Lol yes that's him Bubbles is a cool little girl. Her twin I sold, she looked just like her just red and she just kidded a cute little black dapple boy that is almost totally the same as bubbles just not so much white on his face.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Bubbles has some real cool patterning going on!
Beautiful goats, Jessica


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  it's been the longest wait ever for kids


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Susie has a small udder going!! :woohoo:
Didn't check anyone else's yet http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jessica84

Lol oh so I'm not the only one who walks around feeling for udders? Lol I catch mine eating at the feeder and grab them and of course they think it's the goat next to them and they get very upset at them lol


----------



## Bree_6293

Jessica84 said:


> Lol oh so I'm not the only one who walks around feeling for udders? Lol I catch mine eating at the feeder and grab them and of course they think it's the goat next to them and they get very upset at them lol


Haha I have been doing this a lot recently! I have a few FF so I have been checking their little growing udders every other day!
Mine are due 24th of March and then all within 5/6 weeks for the 12 girls I have bred at the moment, then I have another 4 due in July and I will be breeding some in may (3-4 does). I have only eve had 6 does at the most due together so the 12 in one hit is making me nervous!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol oh good I'm not alone  the kids (human) go out with me and do it too and take bets on who's bred and who isn't lol I'm not good at the pooch part except for when they are about 30-40 days from kidding, but now that we are at that we have been looking at that too. Sandy, the Nubian is 27 days to go and she has one heck of a udder already, we are all impressed lol but we mostly have boers so of course we are impressed with her being half full lol


----------



## Jessica84

See what I have going on  I think FF udders are the cutest, the one is not a FF though lol and there's sissy well being a sissy about being prego


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

My girls had spring fever today.

They.would.NOT.stay.in.their.pen! Like, my older girls jumped out, so I took Kezzi, put her back in. She runs to the other end of the pen and clears the fence without even wiggling it! Grrrrr!! Nobody else would stay in, once I got on goat in another one was out. It seemed like I had 10x the goats I do and every.single.one was against me :lol: Treason! Treason! Yeah. I basically told them that  :lol:

So I let them all out for a bit till they ran off whatever was in their system.
It was gorgeous that last couple days, almost all the snow is gone, beautiful sun, warm...yeah.

Now for Wednesday and Thursday a major storm is coming. What kind, we are not sure yet. How sad


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh Spring fever is in full effect! Sunday was nearly 60 F and my husband and I took the 16 does for a stroll in one of the pastures. Normally we keep them off in the winter and early spring to protect the growth and keep the pastures from being overgrazed and trampled in winter but the 5 yearlings have been going pretty bonkers in the sacrifice area. Boy did those girls race and run and prance and hop and spring ALL OVER! They were a riot. Of course the pregnant does were less energetic but still happy to take a stroll. In between all the commotion, they ate up very dry crunchy oak leaves.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Spring fever got killed today...








Yeah. Windy, cold with ice pellets in the snow. Nasty. It's a big storm that sweeping through the area today and tomorrow.


----------



## Damfino

Delilah is due April 9th, but she's been doing the "pregnant waddle" since January. We felt a baby kick for the first time today!


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh you can have my spring. 78 today and I got a sun burn.......a sun burn splinting Bubbles broken leg  so we'll see if she slips her kids or not


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Jessica84 said:


> Ugh you can have my spring. 78 today and I got a sun burn.......a sun burn splinting Bubbles broken leg  so we'll see if she slips her kids or not


Oh no! What happened? I hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

[No message]


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jessica84 said:


> Ugh you can have my spring. 78 today and I got a sun burn.......a sun burn splinting Bubbles broken leg  so we'll see if she slips her kids or not


Oh no! What happened to her Jessica?


----------



## Jessica84

I have no idea. I think either I have a horned doe I need to sell or she hurt herself playing on the rock pile. She just came in when I fed holding her leg up and it was just kinda dangling there. I'm not even sure I splinted it right but it was either try and figure it out or put her down so I guess I'll see in 6 weeks if I made the right choice. She's just kinda my pal so had to try and fix it


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Warmed up again today  My older does are starting udders but Susie is the only FF who actually is a worthwhile udder :lol: Abby, Brittney & Ivy have barely-there udders.

Have to get new pictures of their tummies! Susie has the cutest tummy


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Well, we got dumped on last night. Like knee deep snow. All. Over. The. Place. Yeah.

This is 32in tall electric fence along with the amount of snow we got. Just a couple of days ago it was hovering around 0*C during the day. Monday it is forecasted to be +8*C.

Talk about a weather roller-coaster!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

On a happier note, here's a couple pictures of the does who would come out to see me :lol:

Top: Susie (L) Ivy (R) 
Then: Abby
And: Brittney


Jessica, how is Bubbles doing?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Tilly is starting to get udder development! Only 28 days until day 150! I can feel babies kicking and she is looking pretty round.

I never saw another heat on my old girl... So fingers crossed she's pregnant for May. Too early to tell at this point.

My problem child Chloe seems healthy now? But she doesn't normally have her foul discharge once she stops cycling for the spring. If she cycles again (normally) she's going to visit a buck down the road...just to see what happens. She's as precocious as ever just like every spring...


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I agree on the crazy weather! We got a ton of snow but then rain washed most of it away. Leaving a soggy mess.


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh here too! It was 82 at 2 today when I got the kids. It will be 61 and raining Saturday and a high of 48 on Sunday. It is more then welcome to do whatever it wants but in 16 days it's got to be nice! If it can't do it then for sure Lin April since I only have a few due this month but most of them are due in April and I only have 6 stalls


----------



## Bree_6293

We have been getting rain here too but we needed it as we have been in drought conditions this summer! All the grass was dead and gone so was making it a very expensive winter! Now we have had rain just in time for the grass to grow in the 32C day heat! I have 18 days left until my first girl is due!


----------



## Jessica84

We need the rain too but I hate this back and forth. I'm still crossing my fingers for nice weather in April, that's why I planned for April but I know my luck


----------



## groovyoldlady

The weather here in Maine has been totally bizarre. Warm (40's +), then below zero. Snow then rain then freezing hard. Oy!

Looks like I have 3 or 4 girls in the Groovy line-up. Annika (Nigerian)is the only one showing. She's due mid April. I can't wait to see her babies! The buck we bred her to is slightly too tall for Nigerian regulations, but he's been throwing seriously gorgeous, very dairy kids that placing top-of-the-line in ADGA shows!

Ditza (LaMancha) is a toss up. She may or may not be pregnant. She likes to play games and mess with my mind. Stupid goat! ;-) She's due in April or maybe May or possibly June. She may be having LaMancha babies OR mini munchies. Stupid goat! ;-)

Lola (Nigerian) is bred to the adorable buck we're taking care of. She's stunning and he is as well, so I am VERY excited to see her kids! She's due in June.

Aviva (LaMancha) wasn't supposed to bred at all, but since I am only moderately smarter than a Nigerian buck, I'm guessing she is. If so, she'll be due "sometime" in June with minis.

The first 2 pics are Annika.

Next Lola meeting her dream buck, Jack-a-bite (Who doesn't bite at all!)

And then there's innocent Aviva who doesn't REALLY care about boys and just wants to be my helper. ;-)

The video is Ditza, who is completely opposed to the idea of me getting a pooch photo. Stupid Goat! :-D


----------



## Blackheadedboers

It's been a warm Colorado winter this year. hopefully it stays warm for my second kidding season. My last bunch were born the first of January and the cold really got to them. Well this next bunch starts to kid in 13 days!!!! I'll try to post pictures of my does tomorrow!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Abby & Brittney have small udders!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!! I'm happy to see I'm not the only pervert around here  I went out the other day with a pen and paper and got down and dirty with the girls to see who all had udders. It was kinda funny. I would sneak up on them while they were eating and feel, of course 90% of them thought the goat next to them was getting fresh with them so butted them lol the neighboring goat thought for sure that one just lost her mind. But 30 of them have a udder. My first doe is in 9 days!! I was going to get pictures of her and start a thread but of course we just got almost 6 inches of rain since late Friday night and they were happy to get out of their houses and laying in the wet nasty sun bathing  so I'll wait till tomorrow when she looks a little less homeless :/


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ok..I wasn't sure about Ditza being pregnant. But today I noticed she is waddling. :laugh: and her udder is noticeably bigger! I'll start a "real" waiting thread for her and for Annika in the next week or two!

Now to track down a used baby monitor so I don't lose my mind when it's almost time.....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Pictures from today  About 5 1/2 weeks till the first two are due! Abby & Daisy on April 22 

Abby, Brittney, Susie/Ivy and then Daisy. Any guessed on how many they're carrying?

On a happy not, it's really warmed up here and almost all the snow (remember that ton of show we got? ) is gone! But, it's really muddy and wet. Yeah


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ooo, I'll take photos too. But mine won't look that awesome and professional!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw thanks! 
Looking forward to seeing your goats too!


----------



## Jessica84

Don't worry I'll make your pictures look good lol I was to lazy to get my good camera and everything is still so gross with another storm coming in so called it good. Dang brat could have at least gone in the pretty green grass for a picture
But here's sandy a week to go now!! I don't think she will hang on that long, her ligs are mushy and she is not her sweet self  I usually get licked from head to toe but as the picture shows I got none of that today lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Exciting! Gotta post pictures when she kids


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

The weather and changed again...almost all the snow is gone and it's wet, rainy and muddy. Very spring-like. Warm, about 7*C during the day 

Makes it so hard to wait!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Susie has a 'hand-full' size udder now! She's the one I don't have any kind of due date on  Abby is second for udder size. Ivy & Brittney are still quite small. So is Daisy's udder 

But, 36 more days till Daisy & Abby are due! :woohoo: April 22. Wonder if Susie will go sooner...


----------



## Bree_6293

I have 4 days until my first is due!!! So close!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Getting closer! Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293

Well my 4 days seems to be coming early!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

It was gorgeous today so let the goaties out for a bit  
Pooch pics  Brittney refused...kept her tail clapped down :lol:

Daisy:















Ivy:















Susie:















Abby:








I need to teach my buck Riot a new hobby...jumping. Apparently he's really good at it!


----------



## Damfino

CAE tests came back today--all negative! I test every year so I can't really say I'm surprised, but it's a relief all the same since I dam-raise. 

Now we're officially ready to kick off the 2016 kidding season! Delilah is due in three weeks. Babies were kicking good tonight. I even felt Petunia's babies kicking a little this evening! Petunia is due May 5th. I can't wait! It's like Christmas except better!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Woohoo! Can't wait to see more baby pictures


----------



## SalteyLove

My herd queen Olive is at day 150 tomorrow, the spring wait is nearly over! 9 other does due in the weeks coming.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

How's she doing, Katey?


----------



## SalteyLove

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> How's she doing, Katey?


She didn't look ready this morning. This is her 5th kidding, she usually is a couple days over 150. She is such a pro I'm not worried! (okay, I'm a little worried! These will be the first kids out of our new buck and I fed grain throughout pregnancy for the first time this year!) My aunt is checking her at lunch time as I am working an hour away today. Olive does not appreciate any human interference and has been known to reject kids if I over-muddle... She's lucky she was our very first goat!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Can't wait to see pictures of them! What does your new buck look like?


----------



## SalteyLove

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of them! What does your new buck look like?


 This is the our buck, we have 7 does bred to him, and 3 does bred to our junior buck.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/new-breeding-buck-2-bit-boer-ranch-181282/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oooh, he's nice! Kids should be something to see


----------



## gabby5946

Sorry about the cold weather for everyone. I live in Florida so out weather has been high 80's during the day, and goes down to only 60 (pretty chilly for us!) My only doe Meredith is at day 137. And this is her first time (and mine)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

She's pretty! Have fun


----------



## LuvMyNigies

I like Meredith.  Good luck! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Had a ice storm last week Thursday and Friday. We got about 1/2in of ice on everything...so beautiful!
Other places got close to 2in and power in some places just came back on yesterday.

Wow!

Today its windy, wet, snowy and rainy. SO nasty. Ugh.

On to goat news: Kezzi & Ginger left for their new homes today. I think they will get spoiled!
All my other goaties are doing great, udders and tummies love coming along nicely!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My girls are driving me nuts. Daisy Mae is huge, can hardly move and only has her teats filled. Madeline is starting to grow an udder this week and is large....JuJu is a FF that has almost zero udder. I will write down dates next fall!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Lol, you're talkin' DOE CODE :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh...my girls have it DOWN :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice Doe.


----------



## SalteyLove

This waiting for spring thing is a joke! My herd queen Olive is on day 158 now (per my trusty marking harness on the buck which I have never had reason to question!!) 4 other does are at 150 today but only 1 looks inclined to take advantage of the sunny 65 F weather. Snow and cold rain forecasted for the rest of the kidding period!


----------



## gabby5946

any day now!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I got a surprise yesterday 

Monday I sold two bred does, Ginger and Kezzi a bit earlier then planned cause Ginger looked like she would kid earlier then thought.

Well, turns out she did! Yesterday she had twin bucklings, weighing 7.6lbs and 4.6lbs - surprise indeed! One is all white and the other is grey/white.

New owners are so excited about them  Everything went well and the kids are happy and healthy


----------



## Jessica84

Well I'm 5 girls down, 46 to go (bubbles lost her twins when she broke her leg) watching 7 of them right now, 2 of them I might be wrong on their due date lol but I'm pretty sure this little alpine is going to go today


----------



## GodsGarden

SalteyLove said:


> This waiting for spring thing is a joke! My herd queen Olive is on day 158 now (per my trusty marking harness on the buck which I have never had reason to question!!) 4 other does are at 150 today but only 1 looks inclined to take advantage of the sunny 65 F weather. Snow and cold rain forecasted for the rest of the kidding period!


I haven't been on in many a day
So I just dropped in to say "Hay!"

I feel your anticipation (pain more like lol) SalteyLove. My first doe, Strawbaby, is on day 157. I am second guessing myself like crazy. Was she really bred? But how could she be bred later? Me going crazy! lol

On a good note my favorite doeling I am really excited about. Her udder looks so good! Little Daisy is 2 weeks out.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Wow, she's round, Jessica!


----------



## Jessica84

She is and I'm not gonna lie. A little nervous about her.
She isn't doing anything yet but for the first time EVER she left the pen with the feeders and is in the other one grazing away from the rest. She could be totally pulling my leg lol but I'm watching her!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Haha, that's what they're supposed to do 

21 days till my 1st two girls are due! Daisy & Abby. I wish I had a due date on Susie, she's looser then all my other does around her tail head and ligs. Pooch is loose and swollen...sigh. I hope she waits till it warms up some! 

I put Riot in with then November 20, 2015 so technically she "can't" kid before April 19.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol these, except for 1 are oops breedings lol I didn't even put the buck with the does till November 23 I think, whatever makes their due date the 21. At the time I felt like killing that buck but now I'm kinda thankful. I would be a little insane.
Well snuggles is clearly in labor just taking her sweet time of it. Not pushing no water has broke but she's been laying by a rock by herself for the last almost 2 hours.


----------



## Jessica84

Ha! That girl is one kid birthing fool! Dropped a 11 pound buck like it was nothing and she was standing there snorting at the cats and next thing I knew there was a kid falling to the ground lol 7 pound doeling. They are so ugly lol but in a cute way


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well so far my kidding year is off to a terrible start...Daisy kidded trips overnite and they were dead when I found them...2b1d...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

That is too funny, Jessica! :lol:

Aw, I'm so sorry Stephanie  :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks...totally sucks


----------



## Jessica84

I'm so sorry. Try and not get you down. Mine was bad at first last year and I just said that's my yearly bad so smooth sailing. So chin up


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jessica...I had a moonspotted buckling and the doeling was a beautiful dark brown;( 
I just milked Daisy halfway out...saved the colostrum..and cleaned her up...she's very upset about her kids ;( 

I'm vowing not to leave the other two unattended if at all possible...Madeline( who I am sitting in my barn watching right now) is close...I'd say anywhere from now to 48 hours. Not sure on my ff ...she's still got some ligs and very small udder.
Madeline still could fill a lot more but her ligs are almost gone and she can hardly breathe, poor girl. I hope I get a doe out of her...I might keep it


----------



## Jessica84

So ugly they are cute 
Aww I'm so very sorry  it sucks even worse when they were pretty. That's one thing I was grateful about when bubbles lost hers, I could make out what they looked like. I would have been more upset if they were these cute little suckers.
One thing I have learned though is things happen and sometimes you just can't do a dang thing about it. So don't kill yourself staying up and with them 24/7. Take care of your self too  but I do hope your girl gets a move on so you can get some sleep!


----------



## margaret

Oh but they're so adorable! How could you possibly call them ugly?


----------



## Jessica84

Well they are in their own special way lol I have mainly boers, even my Nubians give me somewhat boer looking kids then I have these. But I have a feeling these guys are going to grow like weeds so I'll keep them for now


----------



## Jessica84

Stephany did your doe kid? I looked and didn't see any birth announcements so thought I would ask 
And also I can't have people thinking I raise goofy tan and brown kids  so gonna share my purdy babies I had today lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...noooo....she's driving me nuts :hair: I think she's faking her pregnancy....just to mess with my head :lol:

She's a white saanen bred by a sable black buck....but I don't have much hope for color. I bet she gives me two white bucklings again...lol...so sick of waiting!!


----------



## ArborGoats

Maybe she will surprise you to make up for leading you on... =)


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'd be great!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww yes. I know her kind! Sammie was doing the same thing. For 7 days I swore it was going to be very soon lol her ligs were so soft the whole time. Then there's the good ones like snuggles and bugs. Hard ligs that morning and by mid morning early afternoon kids lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Argh!! See what I mean?? I just don't know with her and I'm so afraid after Daisy losing her trips...I'm up every hour and a half all night and I have a barn cam set up that I just had DH run out and buy me last night!

And JUJu is a FF so I am checking her every 1 1/2 hours too all night cause she's still outside!


----------



## gabby5946

How long until kidding do you think she is? Today is day 147 and she's a first freshener.


----------



## margaret

That udder is looking good:thumbup:
Should be in a few days


----------



## gabby5946

Yah she should be kidding soon. Looks like she's about to pop. Ligs are gone, but they've been loose for weeks.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here are my first live kids this year...twin doelings...3/4 nubian 1/4 alpine


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, they're adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks  

Going to try bottle feeding them....mom is a ff that is not making it easy to teach them. She is obsessed with licking them and flapping her tongue at them...every time they try to find a teat...she has to turn so she can lick them again  Even when we hold her it's not working well....she is just really obsessed with lapping them constantly. So for now they are in a box and have had a couple bottles...


----------



## Jessica84

Why did your alpines turn out cuter then mine  lol but such a big congrats!!! 
Ugh moms like that drive me crazy lol it's so nice they love their babies but come on lkl


----------



## Damfino

NyGoatMom said:


> Here are my first live kids this year...twin doelings...3/4 nubian 1/4 alpine


Alpine/Nubians... the best cross ever. 
They're precious. 

My first doe is due this weekend and I only just got the doe pen set up yesterday. My girls have been rough-and-tumbling it with the boys all winter. I usually try to separate them earlier in the pregnancy, but I've been waiting on weather so I could move electric fences without contending with frozen ground. Usually my girls don't kid until May/June, so this early April due date is throwing me for a loop.

Oh, and I got a "Goat-O-Scope" for my birthday! It's a wireless camera and we set it up in the shed that will become Delilah's private suite when she starts looking close.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jessica84 said:


> Why did your alpines turn out cuter then mine  lol but such a big congrats!!!
> Ugh moms like that drive me crazy lol it's so nice they love their babies but come on lkl


because they're more nubian lol :lol: Jk....I know...I am bottle feeding....can't deal with it right now, so it'll be interesting.

May babies are what I am thinking of doing next year Damfino as I trudge back and forth in the snow :lol:


----------



## Damfino

NyGoatMom said:


> May babies are what I am thinking of doing next year Damfino as I trudge back and forth in the snow :lol:


Yeah, I'm definitely not into winter kiddings. The only reason this gal was bred so early is because last time I bred her she turned out to be cystic and I didn't catch it until it was too late in the season to get her bred. I was afraid I might be battling the same issue this year and have to go through a couple of heat cycles to find out before doing hormone shots and all that nonsense. So I started early. My other girls are due in May and June.


----------



## gabby5946

gabby5946 said:


> How long until kidding do you think she is? Today is day 147 and she's a first freshener.
> View attachment 106328
> View attachment 106330


Meredith just kidded about 6hrs ago. Twin bucklings. Does would have been better, but there adorable. And the black one is solid black!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Congrats! Very cute


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, they're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omg! I love the solid black one!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Madeline is enjoying her prime time slot...she seems to wanna stay on the show for an extended period! :hair: Up all night checking the web cam.......and bottle feeding of course..:ZZZ:


----------



## gabby5946

How much would you recommend me selling these bucks for? There dam is a registered recorded grade doe, and sire is purebred registered Nubian. But since there recorded grade bucks cannot be registered.



















Here is a picture of there dam and sire


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

What is the going rate in your area? It varies a LOT between regions and countries.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Awwww! Meredith's bucklings are too adorable!!! 
Congratulations!!:fireworks:


----------



## gabby5946

Thank you LoveMyNigies!!!


----------



## gabby5946

I'm not sure Cedar Point Kikos. Registered kids go anywhere from 300-500. Sometimes higher


----------



## gabby5946

But they are not registered.


----------



## Jessica84

Very cute!! Well just keep your eye out for what pets or unregistered go for. Need be see what market price is for butcher animals and tag some money onto it.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Try maybe $200-$250? They have nice parents. But also watch the meat goat prices and if they're not selling, sell them at market when the price is high for their weights...

I did that last year and got $155 for a 40lb buckling at our local auction/market.

And I agree with Jessica.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So guesses on how much longer...second freshening...3 year old doe. Went in with the buck 21 weeks ago.Ligs are hard for me to feel...but I am not a lig expert! Ideas?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

She's got such a sweet face! 

Well, her pooch looks like my girl Abby's. And she's due April 22. She sure is round!

15 more days till my first goat is due!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks! She is a super good goat...she's laid back, friendly, lots of personality and quiet. In fact, when I first got into goats I said...no white ones. lol...well I wanted another and she was really cheap so I took a chance. She was a mess when I got her but is a great doe now.
Ugh....the 22nd!! Noooooooooo!!!!!! :lol: I was hoping you'd say in a day or two :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, okay :lol: "She might kid within a day or two" There ya are!

She also might not kid for a month  :lol: see the fine print. :lol:


----------



## margaret

I'm not sure what to tell you Stephanie...It's hard if you don't have a due date.
I always go by ligs, for me it's pretty obvious when they are gone and it's a dead giveaway. If I find myself wondering if they are gone or not, they usually aren't all the way gone, or they're going to come back. If they are really gone, they get really sunken around there and there is NOTHING there. Do you have a goat you could compare her to?
For future reference, check a does ligs that you know is in labor. There is a normally a HUGE difference.


----------



## Emzi00

I can't help a lot either, I usually go by whether or not they're having contractions :lol: but hopefully she'll have you some healthy kids soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol..thanks Megan! Hahaha...I never did pay much attention to fine print :lol:

That's what I plan to do Margaret...thanks for the idea 

Gee, Emma...you sound like me :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Don't trust those ligs! Lol 3 times now I have checked on a goat right before they kid and they still had them. Bugs was in total labor, crying around for me and she still had hard ligs on one side. Then Sammie who was mushy for 2 weeks before she kidded. There's something going around that like to make the goats pull fast ones! I've had goofy ligs, multiple placentas and Ebony who I kept my eye on but not overly close go from no udder to a kid at her side lol don't trust nothing goats do or don't do


----------



## NyGoatMom

How does she look to you Jessie?


----------



## Jessica84

Honestly to me she looks close. Her girly part looks pretty flat to me which is usually my way of knowing to keep a very close eye on them but I have 2 of those right now that I've been checking for 10 days and it looks like I actually have 2 more weeks till they go. I'm telling you all my go tos are proving to be tested this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, just verifying I'm not crazy as my family thinks. I've been thinking for a week she's gonna go anytime...now everyone's convinced she's faking pregnancy :lol:


----------



## Damfino

My girl Delilah is spending her first night alone in the kidding shed. I tried to put her sister in with her for company but she didn't want her there. I don't think she'll pop tonight, but she went through enough rapid and noticeable changes today that I think it's time she had her own suite "just in case".


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

This is my doe meredith she's a pure nigerian bred to a pure Nigerian buck. I'm thinking she has triplets at least! She is due anywhere from April 18th to may 6th but I definitely think she got bred on one of the first days so she should be due April 25th if I got my dates right

Meredith







this is the only one I got right now I'll get more tommorow afternoon

This is the buck she was bred too


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, wow! She sure is round! Nice goats too


----------



## Jessica84

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, just verifying I'm not crazy as my family thinks. I've been thinking for a week she's gonna go anytime...now everyone's convinced she's faking pregnancy :lol:


Lol she better not be faking lol 
Yesterday when I was on FB I saw this add for something called moo call. Basically it's this thing that goes on the tail and something about the tail swishing and it sends a alert out that she is in labor. Do you know how awesome that would be if the had one for a goat!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Madeline has been tail swishing more since yesterday...but still nothing! lol


----------



## margaret

Ligs have always been extremely reliable for me. You do have those weird goats occasionally, but ever since I learned how to check ligs I haven't had a doe kid unexpectedly.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

This is the first year ever that we haven't got due dates for all our goats. The two that already had their kids had due dates but we have three more goats that may or may not be bred. Our set up was terrible this year and it was so had to catch heats we just put the buck in with all the does. They are either due at the end of this month or another couple months. I can tell two are pregnant (I'm almost positive) but the third one isn't showing at all. The problem is I have no idea when they are due. I know what day I put the buck in but I don't know when they went into heat. I guess that's what happens when you work to much and can't get the pens figured out. Also two of the goats are FFs. 
Thankfully I know enough about goats to have a pretty good idea when they are going to kid, I know how to check ligs but still it is super nerve wracking!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I could feel one on one side Margaret but not the other?


----------



## NyGoatMom

CanucksStar-17 said:


> This is the first year ever that we haven't got due dates for all our goats. The two that already had their kids had due dates but we have three more goats that may or may not be bred. Our set up was terrible this year and it was so had to catch heats we just put the buck in with all the does. They are either due at the end of this month or another couple months. I can tell two are pregnant (I'm almost positive) but the third one isn't showing at all. The problem is I have no idea when they are due. I know what day I put the buck in but I don't know when they went into heat. I guess that's what happens when you work to much and can't get the pens figured out. Also two of the goats are FFs.
> Thankfully I know enough about goats to have a pretty good idea when they are going to kid, I know how to check ligs but still it is super nerve wracking!


That's all I know too is when the buck went in....my DD has been having health issues so between that and carting three teens to work and back and trying to start up my own soaping business, it got away from me. I'm sure paying for it now...lol...one left to kid.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I felt babies moving on my old girl!!! Due May 13th!!! I wasn't sure she settled since she's older but looks like she did!

I just want one healthy girl. ( and healthy mama) 

Please please please

I feel nervous like it was my first time. I cut back her grain a couple of weeks ago as if been giving her a lot through the winter and I don't want giant kids. She's a bit annoyed at that. Going to pick up fresh cmpk or calcium drench and nutridrench. I don't want to be caught unprepared.


----------



## Bree_6293

I only have 2 weeks left of waiting for this one!
Anyone want to guess how many? 4th kidding always had singles before, first 2 kiddings single bucks, 3rd kidding single doe. First kidding with me.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

It looks like she has twins or triplets!


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I'd say twins for sure. She could have a lot of water though.


----------



## Bree_6293

Yes no certainty until they are born  she is just as wide, if not wider than my others that have had twins and she does carry a little deep too it appears.


----------



## Damfino

What I saw in the goat-o-scope at 4:00 this morning: :kidblue::kidred: (and big breech :kidblue: had to be fished out a couple hours later). All are healthy and fine. :stars:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Aw! Awesome, they are adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

7 Days til Ditza's (and possibly Annie's) due date(s)!!!!!!!


----------



## Damfino

And here they all are! The big oreo guy was the naughty fellow who tried to come out bottom-side-up and got stuck. The brown doe and the white buckling with black polka-dots were the ones she delivered on her own. They both weighed about 7 lbs. The last buckling weighed just over 8 lbs.


----------



## groovyoldlady

They're adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Damfino

Thank you! They're my first purebreds. Usually I cross my Alpine does with Nubians, but the Nubian bucks didn't work out this year so I used a couple of local Alpine bucks instead. They came out a lot more colorful than I expected! I think this little white buckling with black spots is especially cool looking. If he grows out promisingly, his unusual color may prompt someone to buy him as a buck.

Oh, and the oreo boy has wattles.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

They are so cute! I love the brown doe. Don't ask me why, you'd think after so many brown kids I would get tired of the same colour but she is just so cute. And oh my gosh I love goats with wattles, it's a wonder I don't have any!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hoping for kids today from Madeline!!

They won't be as cute as those though...hers will likely be all white.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Wow, crazy couple days here!

Sometime late Saturday/Early Sunday morning Susie kidded with twin doelings!
She had a very traumatic incident last Monday which I think triggered her to go into labor, as the kids looked about a week early.

They weighed 3lbs each.
One was a GORGEOUS dark brown with darker accents, a white spot on her head and side. Sadly, it was -10*c that night and she died :tears::tears: She was stunning.
The live doeling is a creamy white with 2 tiny brown spots  She's such a sweetheart! She's living inside cause she's so tiny and a bit of a preemy and goes out to see Mom every couple of hours for a drink 

She's doing great, haven't named her yet! I can hold her in two hands easy...and she thinks she can bounce and jump. Not quite yet 

AND, then today I picked up two purebred ND doelings!
One is a stocky white girl with a black head, feet and tail. I really, really like her dam and her sire is gorgeous! From twins.
The other is a tan/brown with a bit of white. About half the size of the above girl and from triplets.

No names yet, will try get pictures soon!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Sorry you lost the one. Glad mama and the little doeling are doing well.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

She was the first kid I ever lost 

I also got my Canadian Meat Goat Association membership today


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats  Always nice to add to the herd...I just got a Nubian yesterday...she's small but I think I can work with her. She's 2 1/2 years old, has had 2 freshenings and is 83 lbs...here's a pic. She's started on Tylan 200 for a wet cough and bcomplex, beer for rumen support and had Baycox so far ,& probiotics in her water. She's in isolation until the cough clears...hoping if I dry her off and let her wait another year to breed, she'll grow some..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Pretty girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom

and here's Madeline tonight...driving me nuts but I think she will kid soon...I hope :/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Her face...:lol: It's like "hehe! Look at me!"


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I know ,the brat!!!


----------



## Damfino

CanucksStar-17 said:


> They are so cute! I love the brown doe. Don't ask me why, you'd think after so many brown kids I would get tired of the same colour but she is just so cute. And oh my gosh I love goats with wattles, it's a wonder I don't have any!


Aw, thanks! We decided to call her "Oakley".


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I'm getting paranoid about my other does kidding now :lol:

Especially now that Ivy, supposedly due May 6, has a real nice udder (as full as Abby who is due April 22) and no ligs.

Yeah.

And I can't get set up for kids till it's drier out! My rabbitry is already full with Susie and her kid and the two Nigis. Can't really fit another goat in there comfortably.

Oh dear.

Someone tell me it'll all be okay!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

It'll be ok


----------



## minibarn

It'll be ok! With the beautiful weather in the coming week, things will start to dry out for you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks! 

I guess I'm really worried about loosing another kid to cold after what happened to Susie's other doeling  I've never lost a kid before, and that one being so pretty and a doeling made it hard.

And I just don't know what I should do about it  Mostly cause I can't really do anything about it...I can make them wait till it's warm or kid during the day.http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NyGoatMom

I lost my trips this year, and it's devastating...I know how you feel!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

:hug:


----------



## minibarn

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I guess I'm really worried about loosing another kid to cold after what happened to Susie's other doeling  I've never lost a kid before, and that one being so pretty and a doeling made it hard.
> 
> And I just don't know what I should do about it  Mostly cause I can't really do anything about it...I can make them wait till it's warm or kid during the day.http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


There's really nothing more you can do!:thinking: Do you have a barn camera or even just a sound baby moniter to hook up in the barn? That way you can check night and day what's happening in the barn. Otherwise, just lots of trips to the barn 24/7.:-( Hopefully the weather will soon be much warmer and you won't need to worry about the cold!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks for mentioning that!  Sometimes I forget that I can't fix/control everything 

On a bright note, Ivy's ligs are back, phew! Here's some pictures from today, starting with (drum roll ) my baby and her momma. Yes, that coat is waay to big for her 


No name yet! Need a registered name for sure and a barn name  Suggestions?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Here they are!

The brown girl is Aellie (bit more of a 'a' then a 'e' and more 'e' then just a 'a' )
And the other girl isn't named yet so open to suggestions! I think she's going to be nice conformation wise http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

And finally pictures of the prego does! Abby's backside is reeaally lose. Think she'll hold out till the 22nd?








Abby & Brittney. Abby's face all of the sudden grew up. No more baby look there!








Brittney, due the 25th.








And Ivy! "Due" May 6.















And finally Daisy, who I think tricked me and isn't due for another month. :roll:


----------



## margaret

Aww, those babies are adorable Megan!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## minibarn

They look great! Little baby in a sweater looks so happy running outside. And I love your new Nigerian girls! So cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Aw! Megan, your new baby is so cute! 
Congratulations on the new Nigerians--They are gorgeous!!!! :drool: :smile:

I'm very sorry you lost your other doeling. I know how hard that must have been. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Megan...I think you doomed me to the 22nd!! :lol: Madeline still has not gone! Her ligs are totally sunken in and I know I've seen contractions as have others....but her bag still has not strutted  She's killing me!! My other does kidded 3/31 and 4/4....so what's the hold up?? :hair:

I've had this doe in her stall for over a week! I took her out for a short walk today and she pretty much went right back to her stall after saying hi to the herd :lol: She has no competition for food in there


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Waiting is always the hardest! I am getting impatient for my last three goats to kid and they aren't even due till at least the end of April maybe end of May. When you know they are about to have their kids and are showing all the signs then the wait is that much harder!


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is! She didn't do this to me last year...but I did have a date too....thinking that udder will be my tell tale sign, but my other doe never bagged up this year and I know some friends that had a couple does not bag this year either.


----------



## Jessica84

Cedar point kikos is Abby a FF? I noticed all my FF are sooooo floppy in their back side this year. Xena who is due the 27 looks more loose then your Abby, I was just looking at her this morning and thinking wow your kids are gonna walk right out of you!
But my official kidding starts in 6 days lol so excited but also dreading it since they are all going to hit me at once I know it. I'm trying to get a pen ready right now to breed my yearlings for fall kids so really booking it to get stalls cleaned and pen together and on top of it the boys won't stay in their pen and keep taking off on me so need to buy panels and make them a total buck proof pen. Who would like to come live with me? I cook ok and will feed you all you can eat lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Hehe, Stephenie! :lol: I think her and Daisy talked  Definitely conspired against us.

Yup Jessica, she's a FF. Everyone but Daisy is!

Today is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S. Really warm, sunny with a bit of a breeze! Susie and her kid plus the Nigi's are outside, they like it


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Picked a name for the black and white Nigi, except I have no barn name for her...even though she can't be registered, I couldn't resist calling her "Stepped N' Ink". I mean, it just suits her!
For a barn name...
Oreo?
Cassie?
Cookie?

Both her and Aellie are starting to settle in. Even though they weren't handled a lot, I don't think they'll be hard to tame 

For my Baby's registered name (lol, yeah. That's what I call her right now cause I haven't picked another!) I was thinking either Ice Princess or Powder Puff. 
Ice Princess would go with Susie's registered name which is Snow Queen 

Thoughts?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

The black/white Nigi is called Oreo!

Got the goat shelter moved today so now I'm ready for kids! Absolutely amazing weather, +20*C today - got a burn


----------



## NyGoatMom

Soooo....Madeline kidded triplets  Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oooh, exciting! Was wondering how she was doing


----------



## groovyoldlady

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Picked a name for the black and white Nigi, except I have no barn name for her...even though she can't be registered, I couldn't resist calling her "Stepped N' Ink". I mean, it just suits her!
> For a barn name...
> Oreo?
> Cassie?
> Cookie?
> 
> Both her and Aellie are starting to settle in. Even though they weren't handled a lot, I don't think they'll be hard to tame
> 
> For my Baby's registered name (lol, yeah. That's what I call her right now cause I haven't picked another!) I was thinking either Ice Princess or Powder Puff.
> Ice Princess would go with Susie's registered name which is Snow Queen
> 
> Thoughts?


Inkers!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Annika popped with quads yesterday - all healthy and doing well thus far. I can't believe how SKINNY Annie looks now. I wish I'd lost my baby weight that fast!

Ditza is supposed to be due tomorrow, but I have my doubts. Starting to wonder if she didn't take on her first date and actually got pregnant on her second date which would bump her to May...

I don't trust her though, so we're keeping watch on her!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Congrats 
And Ditza sounds like Daisy!
I _saw_ her get bred for April 22. But, she looks nowhere near kidding, can't even feel kids yet. But her udder is getting bigger now, so guess she's due in about a month


----------



## Jessica84

Lol groovy I'm sure if you gave birth to 4 you would have lost your baby weight fast too lol I don't know about you but I'll take my single births and baby weight lol
Well here are my girls I'm now waiting on. No behind shots since they have me figured out and don't want any chances of me feeling between their legs any more 
Pinkie she should be on day 146 but I'm with you gals and not really buying it but just in case I'm keeping a eye on her









Snow White also on day 146 and I think she really is lol she's a in your face kinda girl so not a good picture :/









Kay Kay day 146









Spanky day 145









Storm I'm not sure when she is due but I'm thinking very soon









Bling again not sure but should be soon









And the race is on lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here they are  1st buckling 7lbs , doeling (Abigail) 9 lbs, white buckling 9 lbs


----------



## margaret

They are adorable Stephanie! Love the little doe


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, so cute! Like the black, black-white, white :lol:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Aww too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Whoa, Jessica. You're gonna have your hands full SOON! ;-)

NYGoatMom: ADORABLE!!!!

Megan, I don't trust Ditza any further than I can throw her. And I can't throw her, SO... We'll be watching her like a hawk. Wait.


News alert: I started typing here and got distracted. Had to feed a sick cat (Kinda like wrestling a tasmanian devil to make it eat brussel sprouts...) and had to go out and play with baby goats. While I was out there I noticed that Ditza's all sunken in near her pelvis. We pulled her over to check her and...no ligs.

Looks babies some time this weekend. Hopefully she'll be kind and wait until after church tomorrow. But if she doesn't it'll be ok. My girls will be staying home to bottle feed and they're proving themselves to be pretty decent midwives. :-D


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh! I had bottle baby kittens once and that was NOT fun. I can not imagine force feeding a adult cat or any cat for that matter. Ugh you just made all my cat scratch scars hurt lol
Yes I am going to be busy and I can't wait!!! I had 2 weeks to catch up on sleep, although so far (knock on wood) they have kidded durning the day but since I have a good amount I can't touch without cornering or bribing with grain I still make sure they get checked every 3 hours.
Good luck on your ditza, I like that name and might steal it by the way lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Aw, so cute! Like the black, black-white, white :lol:


lol...I told my husband she was taking so long cause she was "toasting" me a black one :lol: I think she forgot what I wanted so she covered all the bases!


----------



## groovyoldlady

And now Ditza is playing the Now-I-have-ligs-now-I-don't game. Grrrrrrr!

Still struggling with the kitty. Watched some videos that help a wee bit, but she'll be back to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol groovy we can go crazy together! Shortcake, another unknown due date goat has her ligs, udder is 3/4 full but she is off by herself and her tail is arched I guess I would say. It's not down its not up it just has that look! I picked her some oak leaves, my go to to see if they are feeling ok and she ran right to me for them and sucked them down so not sickly just odd


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so just playing games with me, tail is up and back with the herd again lol it might of been because we are freakishly hot today!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ivy's ligs are soft-ish, I can still feel them but they are harder to find! Udder is fairly full too.

I don't think she'll wait till May 6 to kid...


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ditza's ligs have firmed back up. Maybe she's not due til the end of May? (There was a second breeding date.)


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable. 


They can keep us on our toes.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ivy is bugging me! Ligs are very soft and udder is firm - fuller then anyone else including Abby who's due at the end of the week.
Like Ditza, lol.

Grrr!

Anyway, there's a couple of pictures of Baby..yes, that's her pet name right now :lol: SO original. 
Her registered name will be Cedar Point 16-01 Ice Princess.


----------



## Jessica84

Whoa! Someone is a total poser right there in that last picture lol.
You know what I love about this whole thread? I can see that I'm not the only one that their goats are giving them a hard time lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I know! She surprised me with that! Wish her ear would unfold though 

Agree, Jessica! I was surprised with how long this thread got...totally was not expecting that


----------



## margaret

She's really pretty Megan, should grow up to be a nice doe!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks, Margaret! I'm debating on whether I should keep her or not, but first I'll wait till all my kids arrive 

If her sister had survived, she would have been a looker! Gorgeous, gorgeous kid. Sigh. Maybe Susie will have another one next year


----------



## Jessica84

Nahhh just makes her look unique lol I don't mind them. I have 2 does with tubed ears and they have yet to pass it on and I've never had any of the ear issues people claim to have happen. But I also have never had a problem with my lqmanchas ears either and I live in foxtail country


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Congrats, Stephanie!!  So glad Madeline gave you your black doe! 

Cedar Point Kikos--Ice Princess is the perfect name for her!!! She needs a name that is "lady-like" and also "strong"! 

I hope everyone's does have easy births and give you exactly what you want!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh Megan, she's gorgeous!


----------



## goathiker

Tiny FF udder :lol:


----------



## Bree_6293

My last doe is just dragging it out haha don't they always though??


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks, guys!  I'm really happy with her, first kid out of my new buck and Susie  Aw, thank you, LMN 

Lol, Bree, they do! Especially if we're impatient :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Hands down little FF udders are the cutest Jill! 
Here's my FF laboer the only one I have right now who doesn't mind me behind them and even rub her udder lol








And hers spots who is added to the watch list now. Although I k ow they will all go on Friday since there's a storm coming :/ why did I pick spring to kid out?


----------



## Jessica84

I don't think I've ever been fooled by goats as many times as I have this year! Shortcake just dropped twins I checked everyone 2 hours ago and just stepped outside and heard new babies lol pictures after I get her moved


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Luvmynigis!

FF udders are cute...wish I had gotten a pic of Mabels when she came...


----------



## Bree_6293

My final little one is here!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, so cute! Love the markings 

Jessica, is Shortcake the doe pictured above? Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jessica84

No this is shortcake








I wish all my goats were like her! If I need to milk her I just walk up and milk her out in the field, she will stand there and groom me. If a kid needs a mama she'll take it no questions asked. I just wish she wasn't so nasty with her horns  that's the only bad thing about her and I just don't have the guts to hand them
But here's here little boys, and I do mean little! 5 pounds! I thought maybe 3 but nope 2 kids 2 placentas again very annoyed with them doing that still lol





















And pinkie is walking around like she lost her mind. When I walked out I thought she had kidded and was looking for them, just yelling and looking around but no kids and her backside is dry so let's see if she lost her mind or she's in labor


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, so cute! Sounds like a great goat too 

Ah, Pinkie :lol: Playin' the Doe Code


----------



## Jessica84

Best $40 I ever spent lol
I'm not sure what pinkie is doing. I went to feed and she was laid out with her back let in the 'pushing' position but never pushed so I fed and I snuck up behind her and I THINK she still has her ligs but she is talkative and her udder is twice the size from yesterday (she's the one I wasn't buying was due right now) so I told her I have things to do I'm not sitting her watching her all day lol so I keep looking out the dining room window at her lol


----------



## Jessica84

Pushing!!! And kaykay is talking up a storm now but I'm not sure If it's because my uncle is driving around and she thinks I'm going to feed again or what. Man let me tell you these FF are very sadly funny when they go into labor!


----------



## Jessica84

One down! Hopefully kay Kay waits till my daughter gets home to have hers. The kids get to pick a kid a year for helping me and kaykay is hers


----------



## Jessica84

She didn't wait lol another girl and that's mom in front of her and grandma in back. Grandma Kenzie is going to get in trouble if she doesn't butt out!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, they're adorable!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys  but I think my goats have mental issues  so Kenzie was pretty sure that should have been her baby and kept trying to get her to nurse which she has no milk (thank goodness) so I go to move Kay Kay into a stall and Kenzie is following screaming her head off she wants the baby. I get kY Kay and baby in a stall and drag Kenzie back to her pen. Now Kenzie is screaming for the kid and Kay Kay is screaming for her mom. I made my kidding pen with the stalls pretty much right out side my bedroom window so I could hear anyone that goes into labor at night but this is not going to go over well tonight!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

:lol: :slapfloor::ROFL:

Okay. Stop laughing. BREATH. Okay.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I admit it sounds very funny! Not so much when your the one trying to get them in their proper areas lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry Jessica....but BAHAHA! :ROFL: That sounds so funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Nope you can laugh now, it's 10 and they have finally shut up and figured it out. Other then shortcake I have NEVER had a goat that would want to take other babies. Can I take my statement of wishing I had a whole herd like her??


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Then everyone will steal everyone else's babies :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I had a doe this year (Pinky) who had twins, they were a week old, then another doe (Jenny) kidded in the same pen and while Jenny was pushing the second kid out Pinky same and started leading the kid away and then tried to make her nurse. It was hilarious, because Pinky is a small Nigerian and Jenny is a full size alpine so the kid was already up to pinky's chin :lol: Then we took the kid away and Pinky took her babies and went off to sulk.


----------



## groovyoldlady

That's a hoot!!! Goats are so silly!


----------



## Jessica84

That kind of stuff just doesn't happen here lol when I try grafting a kid on its like WW3. 
And there better not be any more stealing, I won't complain about them not adopting a kid of theirs ever again


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I *think* I might get kids from Ivy soon!!

She's been getting very friendly over the past couple days (she's NOT a people goat) soft ligs for several days along with a firm-tight udder.

Now, I can barely feel her ligs and she looks sunken, even though she's been eating all morning! Can't wait to see her kids! :woohoo:

Hoping she'll kid before Saturday, along with Abby cause I have a craft show that day  Or Abby BETTER wait till after I get back!


----------



## Jessica84

Nope! You just blew it, they will go on Saturday lol well you might be ok just don't tell them about it. See me I'm not speaking of my plans to go to town (hour away) and get protein tubs and food for this house tomorrow. A person can only eat so much pizza subway and canned soup!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Haha :lol: I know, huh?! Crazy goats


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Abby is loosening up  Ivy's ligs a bit harder again


----------



## groovyoldlady

They're messin' with you, Megan!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, don't I know it! :lol: Ivy's ligs were back at chore time  Abby seems to be loosening up, she's due tomorrow or Saturday! Hoping for tomorrow


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you know what I'm doing? I'm not even checking ligs any more. I check everyone every 3 hours and that's about it because I think mother natures bipolarness has rubbed off on all the goats lol just pretend you don't even care  that will get her going lol


----------



## Jessica84

Did my 9 check and guess who gathered her baby up and escaped back in the main pen  I decided it is what it is as long as baby is nursing off her real mom! Kenzie of course is just over the moon and licking baby from head to toe. I often wonder if there's something in the water here that turns my animals goofy........been thinking that since I was little and had a turkey that would adopt and sit on the cats


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^:lol: That must have been a sight! :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

^^^Jessica, you really have to stop posting such things! :ROFL: You crack me up! :slapfloor:

Anyway, Abby's udder filled up a lot last night, plus she's moody (she's NEVER moody) very loose, ligs are pretty much gone...sooo I _might_ get kids today! Or at least before tomorrow  (Don't tell her I said that!)

And now Daisy is on the playing field too. Her first due date is today but she didn't look like she would kid. So I randomly checked her ligs - gone?! Udder is quite firm.

Ivy is still playing with me.

:hair: These goats!

Brittney is due April 25, I think she'll wait till then too


----------



## Jessica84

Went out this morning and tummy is full and sound asleep between the two so it's good now. On a better note xena had twin girls and Kenzie has nothing to do them them! That's good lol but I'm over the moon about xena. She was stunted and still on the small side and it basically came down to sell her or chance breeding her so I've been worried sick, she is a favorite and she not only kidded but did it on her own!!
Cider point I would say Abby is very close but your right!! Don't say that to her lol just watch her out of the corner of your eye. See they may have thrown me for a loop this year but I'm catching on to their ways!


----------



## Jessica84




----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Cute, Jessica!

Abby kidded at 1pm with a GORGEOUS single buckling! He's black with a white/black face and brown 'trimmings'! 5 1/2 lbs and he's SOLID 
AND, he's got BLUE eyes like Abby!

Was up and nursing within 15 minutes. Abby cleaned him off. She needed help kidding, but I guessed she would 

So happy! Can't wait to get pictures


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!!! Congrats! And I'm a bit jealous your first timer has it down better then mine








Need I say more about how it's going with storm lol I'm already missing all the skin off my knuckles since xena thinks the kids are there for her to live on not feed. After I finally got them latched on she's like whoa! That's kinda nice


----------



## groovyoldlady

I wanna see photos of a turkey sitting on cats.

I'm just sayin'...

And HURRAY FOR BABIES! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Here he is! His registered name will be Cedar Point 16-03 Whirlwind.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Remember Ice Princess in her totally too big coat? Well, it fits now! She's 7lbs and almost 2 weeks old.








And my last 3 does to kid. Daisy looks close..full udder, no ligs...


----------



## Jessica84

I'm loving little ice princess! And your new kid is so handsome. You need to talk to mama and tell her he was born the wrong sex lol 
Well storm had a red paint dapple buck, lamancha style! And a red doeling














And while I was busy with that this happened 








Not sure on the sex yet since me and spanky are not that great of friends


----------



## minibarn

Wow! Lovin all the new kids! Whirlwind looks awesome! And spanky's new kid......just beautiful! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks, Carolyn! I was SO not expecting that kind of coloring 

Hehe, Jessica, is that why she's called Spanky? :lol: Beautiful kids!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, and I think Daisy will kid sometime tonight :woohoo:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Oh, and I think Daisy will kid sometime tonight :woohoo:


Yay! I can't wait!! 

Jessica-- those kids are just beautiful!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're all so cute!!! All my does are done kidding for the year *sniff* 
Cedar Point, totally random question..... Why do your kids' registered names all have numbers in between herd name and name??


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! No she is spanky because someone on here suggested the name since she has a big spank my target on her butt lol I thought t was cute so went with it. 
It is pouring down rain and knock on wood everyone seems to be behaving them selfs. The rest (watching 12 now) better wait till tomorrow lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

LMN - Daisy kidded at 7pm with a huge 10lb buckling. Only one. I was SO hoping for a doeling to keep! He's all white and looks VERY Nubian.
He'll probably just be a market kid, but I'll put him on Kijiji for a bit. Think I'll call him Ice Man.

Suzanne - the 16 means the year and the 01, etc is the order they were born in. It is also their ear tag/tattoo number, except the 16 is a D since that is the letter for this year.
Plus I like how it looks 

And, surprise! Brittney is no ligs and firm udder.

When my does kid, they really kid!

Since it's going to go to 0*C tonight, all the kids have coats - Whirlwind has a red one and it's SO cute on him!


----------



## Jessica84

I like your number idea!! I have a hard time coming up with names and the number thing could totally open some doors up lol
Congrats on the baby!!!  on being a boy. It never fails does it? Want a girl and it's a stinking boy. Couldn't care less and it's a girl


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Yup! Out of 8 kids, she's only ever given me one doeling which I sold cause I wasn't a fan of her. Oh well 
It doesn't help that he's not the prettiest kid out there either


----------



## groovyoldlady

Congrats on all those beautiful babies!!!!!!! :clap:


So yesterday our neighbors came over with their 3 young children to meet Annie's babies and play with goats. The big does were beside themselves that the babies were getting all the attention, so I let them out into the yard to be chased by preschoolers. ;-) We took Annie into the garage to milk her (and to shut her up. I keep threatening her with duct tape!!!) Ditza hasn't kidded yet, but she was NOT happy that Annie got to go in to be milked and she didn't. She kept pacing outside the garage door and making a ruckus. Finally she wandered off to chow on some grass, but when we opened the garage door to let Annie out, Ditza charged full bore for the milk stand.

It. Was. Hilarious!

She jumped right up on top of Annie's "Booster" (The metal stand is made for full sized goats and doesn't fit the Nigies, so hubby made a removable booster for the shorter goats. It keeps the pressure off their necks when they're trying to eat on the stand.) And then made it clear she wanted her grain NOW!

The booster is too short for her front to back, so her legs were all hunched up and she had to reach waaaay down to get the grain. What a goofy goat!

I went ahead and fed her on the stand and took the opportunity to check her udder. It's not full yet, but it's way fuller than it was a week ago. :-D

Sidenote: Taking the babies to meet my grandkids today. Should be a blast!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

So Brittney kidded at around 9:30 this morning with a 7lb doeling! She's cream with darker spots, and absolutely adorable!
Brittney is being a good mom so far.

Of course, I was gone to the craft show. Had even checked her twice during the night! Needless to say, it was a looong day.

The other kids are all doing great 

So now only Ivy is left to kid!

Pictures to come http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Meet Brittney's little girl! She's got the craziest ears :lol:

Not sure on a name yet. Cedar Point 16-05 ___


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

And here's Daisy's buckling, Cedar Point 16-04 Ice Man!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

And because he's sooo adorable, Whirlwind again 















And Ice Princess, cause I can't leave her out


----------



## ksalvagno

They are way too cute with their coats on.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thanks! 
The temperatures are taking a dip down to 0*C at nights here, so they're liking them 
Somehow my girls managed to miss nearly two weeks of super nice, warm, sunny days and warm nights and kid on either end of that!


----------



## Jessica84

Britney's baby is so cute with her ears!!! She says she's not sure if she wants them up or floppy lol


----------



## minibarn

Aww! They are all so adorable!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Awww--CPK, those kids are too cute!!!!!

And Brittney's doeling--killing me with cuteness!!

Whirlwind has the neatest markings--Congrats on all of the *adorable* new babies!!:razz:


----------



## Jessica84

So India gave me this cool looking gal! I was seriously expecting the most color from her to be a black head so I was over the moon when this came out! I bumped her and can't feel anything else but still gonna keep a eye on her till either a kid or after birth comes out


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cool!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

What a cutie!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!! Just the one but I would say it's worth it lol I think she's trying to change my mind about selling her :/


----------



## LuvMyNigies

So cute  Congrats on the color! ::


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, thanks you!  I'm super happy with this year's kids.

Wow, Jessica, what a cutie!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, and Ivy's loosening up again, still got her ligs, but the area around them is looser


----------



## Jessica84

Well the red one was a girl at 9:30 last night, in the pouring down rain with only my phone as a light lol and this morning it's a boy the little red head is a boy for sure! I've been so worried about this doe. She was showing signs of PT and had a small prolapse and the last week would have a tiny bit of blood on her tail every morning when I checked her but she did just fine


----------



## Jessica84

For sure a little girl and a boy, I double checked lol and I have realized grandmas are NOT allowed to be near their grand babies when they are born. Diamonds did the same thing as Kenzie just wouldn't let them nurse and since she is cystic tried molesting poor diva. So now they are apart and diamonds is laying by divas pen screaming. I made new buck pens so THAT crap is it back in the old buck pen where I can't hear it lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, Jessica! You sure have some interesting goats! :lol: Adorable kids though!

For Brittney's doeling, I was think for a registered name either Powder Puff or Button Palace. ...Thoughts/votes? 


All the kids are doing well. 
Daisy's boy isn't drinking equally of both sides, so have to keep an eye on that. I'm sure he's gained a couple pounds already! Daisy won't let any other goat within 5 feet of him :lol: And any kid that comes up to him, he's ready to butt an' fight an' the whole nine yards :lol:

Brittney and Abby's two kids get their moms mixed up yet. Both kids are SO CUTE! 

And Ice Princess is convinced she's a person and has no need of other goat kids... :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Arnt they so differently cool! Lol that was one thing that annoyed me about boers when I first started, boring colors. Now I'm so very in love with just all the different!
I like powder puff. Couldn't tell you why I just think it's cute! I'm gonna put you in charge of naming my kids lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Agree about colors  LOVE lots of variety in my goats and my rabbits.

Thanks!
Hehe, I could be Head Name Appointee :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Your hired!!! Lol 
That's one of the things I really liked about kikos. I have a friend who raises them and I don't think any two kids looks the same. Speaking of kikos you'll be happy to see these pictures I have coming but there's a funny story first lol it's been a long 24 hours. 
So tiny has a single buckling yesterday and my mom comes out to help me. This is him.









So spots my kiko boer pushes a kid out right when I have to leave to get my kids. So I come back and I hear 'JESSIE' I'm like what in the world and go running out there. I come to see kids every place and my mom standing between tiny and spots like she's trying to keep two men from boxing eachother lol she says this goat (spots) is trying to steal tinys baby. So I look over and see this thing nursing tiny









Yes they are both black and white but clearly different. So I'm like uhhh no mom that is not tinys baby at all lol she looks confused and says so you mean to tell me this goat had 4 babies.....YES mom and you just gave one away lol
Here is spots other 3





















So I gather tiny and her two kids up (one hers one not) and put them in a pen. Tiny smells her real one and then the other and you can see the wheels turning lol so I grab her after birth real fast and rub the baby down and knock on wood they are doing good. 
Now I wonder if I get a mod to delete where I said I wanted all my goats to be like shortcake this will all STOP because I'm going crazy and I'm not quite half way done yet!
But on a semi better note after checking on Snow White all night she had these two kids.....could they be more different? And better yet grandma looked at those kids and said oh no! I'm 10 years old and retired I'll just leave you all alone lol














And it's time to get my butt back out there and check on fern who is in labor


----------



## NyGoatMom

whew Jessie! Lots of work for you to do! Get some sleep when you can


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're all very cute, especially the one with short ears!  It must be lots of fun having a bunch of goats kidding back to back :crazy: 

And I have never seen a spotted goat udder like Tiny's! That's pretty neat. Excuse my lack of knowledge  but is that a normal occurrence??


----------



## Jessica84

Stephany I took your advise and slept for a hour. Feels like I got a full night of sleep lol but now I think everyone is done for the day lol 
Suzanne you have to forgive my lack of knowledge cause I have no idea lol I'm gonna have to look at some udders when I do my next check lol


----------



## Jessica84

Ferns bucks. There was kinda a third one it was just big enough it would have fit in my hand  first time she hasn't had triplets  and I'm sure it was a girl since I have two ladies who wanted a girl out of her. BUT I do have a man who has been waiting for over a year for me to have a black dapple 100% boy so at least that poor guy got what he wanted lol


----------



## ksalvagno

All those kids are too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful babies


----------



## groovyoldlady

I am exhausted reading about all that kidding!!! And I am awed by all the adorableness... Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Wow, gorgeous Jessica!
Lol, okay  I don't mind picking names for other folks' goats :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

On a side note, Brittney's kid is named Powder Puff


----------



## Jessica84

Good I liked that name 
Ok my fellow goat friends get ready for this lol (I'm in a good mood I got a shower today lol)







#45 sissys doeling






#46 sissy doeling







#47 lulu doeling







#48 lulu doeling







#49 bling buckling







And #50!!! Bling doeling!!
So that's 50 kids so far this year 26 to go although some of them I am questioning since the last possible due date is 6-23


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Gorgeous!
Love all the colors  Keeping any?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

So many gorgeous babies!!! I'm in love


----------



## Jessica84

Well the kids have their pick. I give them a doeling a year for them helping me. And I'm going to be strong this year and put everything up for sale. The ones I love (xenas, sammies and godivas) are firm on the price and I'll keep them if they don't sell. I really need to rotate my older and commercial does out but I also need money and the kids will bring more.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Stephany! I am happy with my kids this year. I told the new guy I might have to keep him till he dies. But then he also did shred his tarp I had over his pen yesterday and I told him he's about ready to take a one way trip to Madera (sale) lol but between you and me I think I can deal with his obsession of killing tarps lol


----------



## GodsGarden

Wow, 50 kids! I was feeling a little over run with just 6. lol They are all very cute even with the ears 

And thanks all for sharing your goat stories. I enjoy them


----------



## Jessica84

Hey now I have no eared ones too lol I like different so I gotta have no ears and long ears lol
Well more kids today but not on a good note. Trouble had twins. A beautiful black dapple and a red dapple. So excited for these ones. Gave bottles and went to move her and favorite was in labor so made sure all was well with her and then I had to get my kids from school. Come back to move them and favorites black head was way out in the field crying. Got him and gave to her and she swears she never seen him before. Gathered them up and put in a stall and made her feed him. Went to move trouble and she was by the fence line with just the red dapple. Looked and look couldn't find it in the pen. Went on the out side and looked and down a bit is a stream, very small but has some water in it. Made sure it wasn't in that and found dog tracks  no kid. So something is going to die tonight! First kid I have lost.
But here's troubles red dapple and favorites black dapple doeling and black headed buckling


----------



## Damfino

My second doe is due in a week and she's getting huge! I'd love to take pictures of her fat belly but we're in the middle of yet another big sloppy wet snowstorm that isn't predicted to stop until Monday, so no outside photos right now. I'm spending enough time outside in this weather as it is!


----------



## Damfino

Well, as luck would have it, Pretty Pet conveniently bedded down in the shed with the camera last night so I could take a fat pregnant belly picture without having to wade out into the snow.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Wow, she IS round! Bet two big twins or triplets are in there...when is she due?

Ivy's still chugging along. She's got more hollows her - by her tail, under her hips...looser around her ligs and they are softer. But still there  Udder isn't tight yet either 
So far she's rounder then any of my other does where. Susie wasn't round and she had twins (albeit premature) sooo...she might be cookin' me up twins! Hoping for a buck/doe if she does.


----------



## GodsGarden

Oh, that is horrid! I am so sorry Jessica.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Waiting impatiently for my last three does to kid! I don't know when they are due because we had to put the buck in with the goats during the winter. But I'm pretty sure my second year doe is getting close, like a couple weeks the only problem is is that she doesn't want me getting near her, like at all I can't even pet her anymore and I cannot under any circumstances check her ligs. She also likes to hide her rear from me too. it's so frustrating, I'm going to try to get some pics but she will turn every time I go to her rear. I think she will for sure have twins she is bigger then last year and she had twins last year. 

My other doe is a FF and I think she'll also have twins, she is also kind of shy (she and I never got along, we are both very rebellious and like having our own way) so she's kind of standoffish, but not to the point where I can't check her ligs or can't feel her belly. 

And my third doe is also a FF she I think will be kidding last and not for a while I don't think. She might have twins but she is quite small so I think she'll have a single. She adores anyone and everyone and just loves it when I check her ligs, leaning into me just asking me to scratch her rump silly goat. 

I'm getting tired of waiting for them to kid, my first kids of the year are almost a month old!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I know what you mean with the skittish goats, almost all of our goats are very friendly except 2 of them. One is a very pretty buck and I just can't go near him which is okay. But the other is one of my younger does and its just awful. We can't go anywhere near her ESPECIALLY not behind her. Cannot take pictures of her at all so I feel your pain with that one. What breed are they and when are they due? I'd love to see pics but I know its difficult for you to take them........


----------



## CanucksStar-17

They are all Nubians. I went out and took some pictures and when I got in and looked at them I realized most of them didn't turn out because of the sun, but I did get a couple okay ones and will try to get more later when my sister doesn't have guests over so they don't think I'm some weird person who likes taking pictures of goats rear ends, lol. I don't know their due dates, I was gone most of the winter so my sisters had to do chores and we just decided that we would put the buck in with the does so it would be easier for them. I think Twilla the very skittish one is due any day. Here are some pics of her














That's the best I could do for now.

Here is a pic of Sapphire, I got a bunch of pics of her and only one turned out, smh. She's the goat on the left.








Btw you might notice that their coats are rough. So before anyone asks I'm answering you I've been gone a lot over the winter and last autumn, and my sisters take care of them but don't give them extra attention, I don't have the money to pay them to brush them or anything. So I figured they would be fine until I got back, but now the goats don't want anything to do with me, which is why they still have rough coats, I ran out of copper a while back and grain to, it's hard for us to get it where we live and I didn't get enough for this many goats as I was planning on selling some before I left. When I ended up not selling any goats we ran out of it, we actually just got more grain yesterday, so now it's time to get their nice coats back again.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nice looking girls! Hope they give you some beautiful little kids. 
Where does everyone get brushes for their goats? I have looked for them but not had a lot of luck with finding anything around here. Can you just use like horse brushes? There are a lot of those in the feed store.......


----------



## CanucksStar-17

We use horse brushes for the cows and I use the cow brushes for the goats lol. So yes you can use horse brushes. I don't know if that's what everyone else uses though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Jessie! So sorry  Hope you get it!

and Damfino....where are you from?! Snow....yuck!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks, we will definitely give the horse brushes a try!;-)


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Updated goat pictures.

First up is Cinema, she actually might kid before Twilla, I hadn't really been looking at her very closely until I went out and took pictures this morning and realized she has bagged out quite a bit. She's a FF and in my experience they don't wait very long after bagging out to kid.








Sapphire is also a FF and I now think she will be the last to kid.








I caught Twilla today and checked her ligs but because she was moving I couldn't really tell for sure if she had lost them or not, but I'd say she's lost them.








Here is a pic of the triplets that were born beginning of April. They have two moms because the one "mom" lost her single kid and adopted the three triplets, so they are getting tons of milk.


----------



## Damfino

NyGoatMom said:


> Damfino....where are you from?! Snow....yuck!!


I'm in Colorado... winter procrastinated this year. I never, never want to have kids this early again! On the plus side, our snowpack is higher than average and when spring finally springs it will be very green indeed. I'll take this over drought any day!

But I have to admit, the view from my window is a bit depressing right now:


----------



## Jessica84

Very large coyote! I'm actually relieved it's a coyote, that will be easy to take care of. If it was a dog it would depend on when their clueless owners let him free. But the one dang time I go out there without the gun because I was moving goats around and he's there. Very proud of my mamas though, they gathered up their babies and stood there snorting at it. Of course when I got the gun he was gone but husband is coming home tomorrow and he will get the punk!


----------



## RPC

I wish you were closer I want #47. I need to add a black doe back to my herd.


----------



## Jessica84

I really thought I was going to have more blacks this year. I really didn't think I would be lucky enough to get so many black dapples but I only have 4 blacks, one being a buck  he's my favorite little pal. But I ended up, so far, having more black dapples then anything else lol


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

Meredith had her babies yesterday!

Quads 3 bucks and 1 doe















I'll get some more pics in the morning.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Thunder had a string hanging out at 9. Was worried sick she would have them and they would roll down the hill and be coyote food so stayed up ALL night long! At 2 finally got my hands on her waspy behind (ever want to catch a goat at night blind them with a flashlight) and got her in another pen. Went to bed checked her at 4 and then at 6 and she just had the little boy. Kinda sucks since I wake up at 6 lol so I stayed awake all night for nothing!
But here is thunders 100% dapple paint buck and dapple doe


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That doeling has some crazy cool coloring!


----------



## GodsGarden

Wow, that is a sweet colored doe.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Love that girl's coloring! Stunning


----------



## goathiker

I think the cool looking paint is the buck and the full dapple is the doe. 

You need to name the buck "Partly Cloudy" :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol as I was reading the replies I was thinking 'I've had a good handful that look like her and you guys never got excited' lol but he's he's a buck :/ 
Jill if he amounts to something I'm going with that name!


----------



## Jessica84

My Spanish doe went into labor and had a doeling. Was taking a long time for #2 and when the sack broke a lot of red :/ was trying to figure out how to get the sucker out and just happened to look over my shoulder and that dang coyote was standing right there watching me. Pulled the phone out and called husband and told him gun. So coyote down, 2 live doe kids and a DOA buck. One of the worse pulls I have had but I have to hand it to that Spanish breed (she's only half) as soon as she heard that baby cry she went from me being very worried about her to up and cleaning that kid in no time!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Eek. That's not good for the coyote to be that bold... Yikes.

Sorry about the buckling but congrats on two healthy doelings. Hope momma continues to do well.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ivy's getting close!!!

Wanting attention now, licking me, baaing a lot and checking the other kids to see if they're hers 

Ligs are loose, but still feel-able. Udder is fuller but not tight yet. Getting excited! She's due May 6.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Almost there!


----------



## minibarn

Hope she goes for you soon! I'm watching my girl close too. Thinking she's due may 6 too, really can't imagine she'll wait till may 28 which was my next possible date! I'll be tearing out my hair if she waits till then! Good luck with Ivy!


----------



## Damfino

Petunia had a :kidblue: and a :kidred: this afternoon. 5/8 Alpine, 3/8 Nubian. It was a good day!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Adorable!!

Ivy is...I don't know. Her ligs are pretty much gone, she's quite and for the most part standing alone. Backside is looser.

But her udder is not tight yet nor are her ligs completely gone.

Sigh.

I need her to kid before 5pm or after 8pm today and before 10pm or after 4pm tomorrow :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wait, before 10pm or after 4pm would be from 4 to 10 if it's on the same day :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Hehe :lol:

She made it past 8! Looks like she's having light contractions now


----------



## Jessica84

Lolly had a single, care to guess which is her true kid lol 
I have been holding Spanish for I think 5 days now and she will NOT take her kid after it wandered away the night it was born. This morning she was down right mean So was going to start her on a bottle and ship all 3 of them. But so far lolly seems a little confused but not mean. She cleans her and when she gets to her butt snorts and cleans the others so fingers crossed


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ivy kidded at 11 this morning with a gorgeous taffy colored doeling! She can feet w/ no legs so need assistance. Has a bit of contracted tendons -barely any - so gave both some selenium/vitamin e. Ivy is a very attentive mother!
The kid is literally all legs! Super tall kid just like Daisy's buckling.

I'm going to call her Taffy, just have to come up with a registered name including that hopefully  Suggestions?

Will get pictures Monday.

And I've decided to keep all the doelings till they're 3 months old then see who's the best.


----------



## TeyluFarm

Saltwater Taffy?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Meet my newest and last kid of 2016!

Cedar Point 16-06 Salt Water Taffy! Taffy is a gorgeous little girl, super sweet too.
Was malpresented but everything turned out okay. She has a bit of contracted tendons but gave her some selenium and already it's turning around.


----------



## minibarn

Congrats! She is just beautiful! Love the name too!


----------



## goathiker

Getting closer, 2 weeks to go


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Exciting!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I love that second pic of Taffy  She's adorable!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Thank you! She's such a darling  I think she's heavier then Puff and Ice Princess at this point...she's just a week old and the others are between 2 1/2 - 5 1/2 weeks old!
She's a big girl. Ivy's got lots of milk.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Sad sad day on the farm today. My sister came in from doing chores this morning and said that our FF Sapphire had string hanging out and was all bagged out. I went out because I had to work in half an hour and my mum was going to keep an eye on her till I got back so I wanted to go out and check and let her know how close she actually was to kidding. I took one look at her and knew she had already kidded, there were no kids walking around and she hadn't been nursed from but she had clearly kidded. I went to the darkest corner of the barn and found three doe kids, all dead. They were extremely small and one was very bloated and didn't look right.

I'm devastated I have lost 4 goat kids this year, all does. Last year was the first year I've ever lost a kid and now 4 kids in one year  I know its part of living on a farm, but it doesn't make it any easier! I still have two does to kid this year but now I'm just scared. Scared I'll lose their kids too, I can't take any more dead kids this year.

Now I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my goats, some disease or deficiency. I think in this case though one kid died and infected the other two kids and the mother aborted them two or three weeks early. They don't have their teeth yet and they are tiny.


----------



## Jessica84

Jill
Such a cute little udder she has  I love seeing dairy udders your girl is already as big or bigger then my boers get when they are in labor lol
CanucksStar
I am so very sorry for you loss  if your able to I would send a kid in and have a necropsy done. It saves a lot of guessing. But again if you can I know that's pretty much not a option for around here


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh no, I'm really sorry  It must be awful, I've never had kids die.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My sister is thinking about getting a necropsy done, I won't know what she decides until I get home from work. It isn't my decision on if we do it or not, I take care of the goats but my sister owns them and would be the one to pay for it. I do want to know why they died especially if we have a disease or something.


----------



## ksalvagno

CanucksStar-17 said:


> My sister is thinking about getting a necropsy done, I won't know what she decides until I get home from work. It isn't my decision on if we do it or not, I take care of the goats but my sister owns them and would be the one to pay for it. I do want to know why they died especially if we have a disease or something.


Do they get iodine? It takes more iodine for a female fetus.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Iodine? I don't think I've ever given my goats iodine. I didn't even know they needed it?!?! 

We have pretty much ruled out disease. We are very careful about letting new goats come to the property and all our goats except for two are our own kids. I think it would be a bad idea to get a necropsy and find out that it was nothing and we just wasted a bunch of money.


----------



## goathiker

Many people give iodine by feeding kelp. I use a blue cobalt block that contains iodine and cobalt. Cobalt turns into B-12 in the rumen and helps prevent anemia.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Sorry I just talked to my sister and she informed me that the block of "stuff" in the goat pen is iodine and selenium and all that other stuff. So yes our goats get Iodine.


----------



## ksalvagno

What is the block? What brand?


----------



## Damfino

Last baby of the season for us! Jezebel kidded a single tiny buckling last night around 8:30. He couldn't weigh more than 4-5 lbs. soaking wet, but he's strong and healthy.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, adorable!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Very cute!


----------



## Bree_6293

I am playing the waiting game right now! One due yesterday and the other two can be due now but are 3 and 5 days off 150! 
The one due yesterday lays down groans looks at her belly then once she has kept me there watching a while jumps up and starts eating! Both the ones due in a few day have really soft ligs, with one laying down, moaning shifting looking like she is going to start pushing then lays there and looks at me like why are you here so much? Gets up starts eating! The only one that isn't doing that is the one due in 3 days but she lost her ligs 2 days ago, tail heads up, has dropped her udder is filling up quickly and nothing! The one that's over due doesn't get an udder until she has kidded, the one due in 3 days is a FF, the one in 5 days a 2nd timer.


----------



## Bree_6293

Oh plus I have one that I think is due in 30 days but I also had a Buck escape that would make her due in 6 days. She is a FF. She had a decent udder in but nothing saying due soon, but her ligs are softening and her back end is getting puffy. She enjoys to lay down here and there and groan and lay on her side all awkward here and there too!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Just put first doe in with my buck. This will be my first kidding if she takes. So very excited!!! I think this is going to be the longest wait of my life! Lol I've been dreaming about this for about a year now.















Bugz was showing off not sure if Sawyer was pleased. But nothing ever really pleases her except food.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Beautiful buck! Hope all goes well for you


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thank you!!! Can't wait to see how everything plays out!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck!! Gorgeous buck, btw


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thank you. I went to look at another guy and ended up coming home with him to because he was to darn cute to pass up.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I think I have a due date. I'm on cloud nine right now that I have an idea. 150 days can not go fast enough!! How do you all do it? I don't think I can handle myself lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well if you think you're going nuts now, just wait until kidding is imminent and she's been showing all the signs for days :ROFL: You'll really go insane then. If you've never read the does' code of honor, google it and read it.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

She is due 2/15/17 and my next faur that I stay at and camp at all week is 2/17/17-2/25/17 and I just know she is going to wait until I'm gone and kid on my mums watch. I told my mum she better record every second of it if she does lol


----------

